# [Thieves' World] Murder at the Vulgar Unicorn (full)



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm looking for six players to play the Thieves World adventure Murder at the Vulgar Unicorn.  I believe I already have one player interested, so I'm looking for five more to fill out the rest of the slots.

The adventure is the one published by Green Ronin so I ask that anyone who wants to sign up to play not read the adventure as it would ruin the fun.  The adventure itself is very linear in the beginning, but once past the introduction, is a very open investigative adventure, with opportunities for role-playing and combat.  PCs will start out at the famous Vulgar Unicorn so a short background for each PC ending with them winding up at the Vulgar Unicorn is required.

A bit more information on this adventure can be found here.

PCs will start at first level and should be created using the Thieves World Players Manual.  Attributes should be purchased using the point-buy method with 30 points to spend.  Everyone starts with maximum hit points for first level plus constitution bonus.  All characters start with the average starting money (shaboozh) listed for class plus one non-magical "heirloom" item valued at 100 shaboozh or less such as a weapon or suit of armor.

Players should be able to post roughly every other day at minimum.

Five slots out of six are open.  Next five who post interest are in.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm in!

I had created a thread expressing interest a while back, you can see it here. Maybe some other players can be gleaned from that thread?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Bobitron!  That makes two players.  Who else wants to give this a shot?

As an addendum to my first post, I should say that the adventure takes place during the Irrune era, after the events of the latest book _Enemies of Fortune_.

I'll be offline for the rest of the afternoon but will be back this evening.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm the interested player that Toric mentioned and of course I'm in. I'll work on my character asap, I believe I will try a Survivor.

bkmanis


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm thinking of a Caronnese female. Still trying to decide on class, but it will be either a Savant with the Merchant background or an Assassin with the Courtier background.

Just to give you all a heads up; I haven't read any of the books, so any meager knowledge I have of the setting is from the Player's Manual.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 24, 2005)

To clarify something before it comes up... during character creation, the extra feat and skill points for being human are not applicable.  Those bonuses are replaced by the cultural and background choices that are granted in the Thieves' World Player's Manual.  Just thought I would point that out in case there were questions about it.  At the beginning of Chapter 2 it states that culture and background replace the standard racial options found in the PHB.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2005)

I don’t have the book but I PMed someone who might be interested in playing…  So if possible save a spot for now. 

Thanks!
BS


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2005)

I love Thieves World, but I have the module for review and I've read it more then once.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I love Thieves World, but I have the module for review and I've read it more then once.



TA, okay, I guess I don’t need a spot after all…


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> TA, okay, I guess I don’t need a spot after all…




THanks for telling me about this though, I would have missed it otherwise I think.  I will at least be reading the threads and seeing how it goes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THanks for telling me about this though, I would have missed it otherwise I think.  I will at least be reading the threads and seeing how it goes.



 It's cool.   I just know you've talked about the setting before.   (Oh and your welcome.  )


----------



## MummyKitty (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm interested, but I don't have the Thieve's World player's handbook yet (I have read the stories in the past).  Are there any pre-made characters I can use?  Not sure when I can get the book, I did see it at the local shop and leafed through it, intending to buy it later but now it's gone and they're not sure when they'll get more....


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 25, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> To clarify something before it comes up... during character creation, the extra feat and skill points for being human are not applicable.




I was just looking over the book, and the text is:



			
				Player's Manual said:
			
		

> Regardless of culture, all characters in Thieve's World are human. In addition to the special features of her chosen ethnicity, a human also gains the normal benefits for being human. These features are summarized here.
> 
> Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
> 
> ...




On top of that, you get your background, which gives an age modifier, two skills, each of which get a +2 bonus and always count as class skills, and a trait.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 25, 2005)

*Cira DeLuca*

1st Level Caronnese Assassin







*Background:* The orphaned daughter of a merchant who’s luck ran out on a  particularly dangerous journey, Cira DeLuca was adopted by a noble family from the small but influential port of LaRivasse in Carrone. Raised as one of the family’s own, she was schooled in the finest finishing academy money could buy. She knew that she could never take a place as a head of the family businesses, though; the social stigma was too great, even in the open-minded Carronese culture. Cira felt trapped in her life of luxury and longed to travel and be free of the constraints of proper behavior.

She found her way out one rainy evening at an important social event. An elderly man named Dovinus, a respected and rich aristocrat, snuck into the kitchen and poisoned the food of a leading member of LaRivasse’s nobility. Cira saw the act, but froze in her excitement and dared not tell anyone of what she had seen. After the funeral, she approached Dovinus and confronted him, but not until she carefully placed key evidence of his act in a hiding place to ensure her safety. Dovinus smiled at her clever act, and it led to an apprenticeship over the last three years. She was trained in the use of poisons, stealth,  and methods of hiding her identity amidst the people of many nationalities.

Dovinus was eventually found out, and a vengeful aristocracy came down hard on her mentor. They fled LaRivasse with his manor burning behind them, catching a merchant’s galley to Sanctuary. They kept a very low profile for the last two months in the city, but last night Dovinus did not come back after accepting employment from a local. Cira has a few more nights paid ahead at The Vulgar Unicorn, but what comes next is up to fate.

Age: 22
Height: 5’6”
Weight: 110lbs
Hair: black
Eyes: pale green
Class: Assassin
Level: 1
Experience: 0

*Statistics:*

STR: 10
DEX: 16
CON: 10
INT: 12
WIS: 10
CHA: 16

Hit Points: 8

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +2 (base +2, CON +0)
Reflex: +5 (base +2, DEX +3)
Will: +2 (base +2, WIS +0)

Armor Class:  13 (Base 10 + 3 DEX)

Base Attack Bonus: +0

*Weapons/attacks:*
Dagger +0 (1d4 damage)

*Skills:*

Appraise +1
Balance* +6 (1 rank, +3 Dex, +2 Agile feat)
Bluff* +8 (4 ranks, +2 Courtier background, +2 Persuasive feat)
Climb* +2 (2 ranks)
Concentration +0
Craft (Poison)* +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int)
Decipher Script +1
Diplomacy +3
Disguise* +8 (3 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 Courtier background)
Escape Artist* +8 (3 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 Agile feat)
Forgery* +5 (4 ranks, +1 Int)
Gather Information* +4 (1 rank, +3 Cha)
Heal +0
Hide* +3
Intimidate* +6 (1 rank, +3 Cha, +2 Persuasive feat)
Jump* +0
Knowledge +1
Listen* +3 (1 rank, +2 Alertness feat)
Move Silently* +3
Perform +3
Ride +3
Search +1
Sense Motive* +0
Spot* +2 (+2 Alertness feat)
Survival +0
Swim +0

*Feats:*
Persuasive (racial bonus feat, gain a +2 bonus on all Bluff checks and Intimidate checks)
Alertness (Assassin bonus feat, gain a +2 bonus on all Listen checks and Spot checks)
Agile (1st level feat, gain a +2 bonus on all Balance checks and Escape Artist checks)

*Languages:*
Carronese 
Trade Tongue

*Class Features:* 
+2 on Diplomacy checks when among people who recognize or value excellent manners
+2 on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Profession (Merchant) skills when buying or selling goods


*Equipment:* 
Courtier’s outfit (30sh)
Explorer’s outfit (10sh)
Scroll case (1sh)
10 sheets of parchment (1sh)
Ink/inkpen (8sh)
Small steel mirror (10sh)
Soap, perfumed (1sh)
Signet Ring (5sh)
Dagger (2sh)

Total spent: 68sh
Wealth: 57sh + 100sh item


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 25, 2005)

Here is the first draft of my character let me know what you think.

*Carvar Drem*

Culture: Wrigglie
Background: Prizefighter (Intimidate, Tumble)

Class: Survivor
Level: 1

Size: Medium
Age: 20
Gender: Male
Height: 5’ 11”
Weight: 211 lbs.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Blonde 


Str: 16 (+3)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 8 (-1)

Reputation: 0

HP: 15

Massive Damage Threshold: 17

AC: 15 (17 vs. 1 opponent) 
Initiative: +2

*Saving Throws: *
FORT: +4 (+2 base, +2 Con)
REFLEX:  +2 (+0 base, +2 Dex)
WILL:  +5 (+2 base, +2 Wis, +1 Cultural Feat: Jaded)

Base Attack: +0
Melee: +3
Ranged: +2

*Special Abilities:*
+1 AC vs.1 opponent while in light armor
Jaded (+1 to Will saves)

*Feats:*
Improved Unarmed Strike (Survivor bonus feat)
Toughness (Survivor bonus feat)
Light Armor Proficiency (Survivor starting feat)
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Survivor starting feat)
Maze Savvy (Cultural bonus feat)
Dodge (1st level feat)

*Skills:*
Climb (Str) +3 (+3 Str)
Intimidate (Cha) +5 (4 ranks, -1 Cha, +2 Background)
Jump (Str) +3 (+3 Str)
Knowledge (Local)(Int) +4 (4 Ranks) (+6 total in the Maze)
Listen (Wis) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis)
Sense Motive (Wis) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis)
Spot (Wis) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis)
Survival (Wis) +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis)
Swim (Str) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Str)
Tumble (Dex) +7 (3 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Background)
Use Rope (Dex) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Dex)
Speak Language (1 rank)

*Languages:*
Sanctan (S)
Trade Tougue (S)

Wealth: 22 sh, 8 pd

*Gear:*
Studded Leather (20 lbs)
Heavy Mace (8 lbs)
Spiked Gauntlet (1 lbs)
Dagger x4 (4 lbs)
Waterskin (4 lbs)
Sack x2 (1 lbs)
Traveler's Outfit (5 lbs)

*Total Weight Carried*: 43 lbs

*Background:*
Carvar was born and raised in Sanctuary, living on the streets of the maze.  He learned to take care of himself at a young age, not knowing who his father was and being abandoned by his mother.  Carvar was big for his age and learned to fight for what he wanted.  The last couple of years he has survived as a prize fighter, fighting opponents hand-to-hand in back alleys and taverns for money.  Carvar has recently quit the fights having saved up some money to move on to bigger and better things.

*Description:* 
Carvar is tall and heavyset but quick for his size.  He has many scars, especially on his face from the fights he has been in.  His nose is crooked from being broken several times and he is missing part of his left ear.  He has a tan complexion and his blonde hair is cut short and ragged.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 25, 2005)

I stand corrected.  Thanks for pointing out the correct information regarding being human in Thieves' World, Bobitron.  Go ahead and apply the normal bonuses for being human (extra feat at 1st level chosen from cultural feats and 4 extra skill points).  Sneaky putting that information in a little sidebar box (okay, maybe not so little).

MummyKitty, I can assist you in getting a character created if you wish.  E-mail me at jsanta1 at earthlink dot net and I'll discuss the various character options with you there.

BrotherShatterstone, thanks for pointing a player in my direction, even though he won't be playing.

Crothian, sorry you won't be able to play!  I just wanted a quick way to start a campaign and the adventure seemed like a great place to start.  If it goes well, I will consider continuing beyond the adventure.

Anyone else want to play?  We still need at least two more players and as many as four more.  I am willing to help create characters if prospective players don't have the Player's Manual.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 26, 2005)

Current players are:

bkmanis, playing Carvar Drem, a Wrigglie Prizefighter Survivor
Bobitron, playing ???, a Caronnese Assassin
MummyKitty, currently working on a character with me

Still need at least one more player to get this game off the ground and will accept up to three more if that many show interest.  I am willing to work via e-mail with anyone who doesn't have the book.  My e-mail address is listed in an earlier post.


----------



## Grunk (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd like to play, although I do not have the thieves world book. Any possibility I could get in on this?


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Bobitron, playing ???, a Caronnese Assassin




Speaking of which, can you help me out with some flavor about the Caronnese? I picture them as Renaissance Venetians from what is described in the Player's Guide. I need to work out a background/name/whatever on Wednesday, but I want to be sure I have the flavor right first.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 26, 2005)

Grunk, if you'd like to play and need help making a character because you don't have the book, see post #16 for my e-mail address.  Drop me an e-mail and we'll work out a character together there.

Bobitron, your take on the Caronnese sounds pretty accurate.  I'm trying to think of an example of a Caronnese character from the books but can't.  It has been a number of years since I read the original books so my recollections are hazy.  I'm reading the newer books now.  But from the description offered in the Thieves' World Player's Manual, I think your take sounds good.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool. I'll get some more up on Wednesday.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 28, 2005)

Just a bump.  The game is still a go.  I am currently assisting MummyKitty through e-mail in making a character.  He should start posting him here soon.

That gives us three total players.  I believe I might have coerced one more person into playing, which would take us to four.  This person won't have a character done until the end of the weekend though.  We're definitely a go for this game with four players.

I am still accepting up to two more players.  If anyone is interested, jump on in.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

I think I'm going to wait until we are confirmed before investing more time into my character, if that's okay with you. If everything looks okay, I'll get her wrapped up over the weekend.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 29, 2005)

Bobitron, I'm fine with you wrapping your character up over the weekend as it will be the middle of next week before we are ready to start anyway.  Don't worry about the game not happening.  I'm going to run it for sure, even if I only end up with three players.  Right now, we have three (you, bkmanis, and MummyKitty).  MummyKitty and I are finishing up via e-mail and he should be ready to start posting up his character shortly.  I have also been contacted by another person through e-mail that is interested but doesn't have the book.  That would make four.  Further, another friend of mine will probably play, which will bring us to five.  It simply will take another handful of days for all characters to be completed beause half of the group doesn't own the book.  Once we get past character creation, things should run smoothly.

I'm committed to running the game, so long as we have at least three players, which we currently do.  Feel free to take the next few days to finish your character though as it will be at least that long before the rest of the group is done.


----------



## MummyKitty (Sep 29, 2005)

My character, a Rankan Godsworn, is close to being done.  Thanks Toric for your help in building him!  I do intend to get the PHB in the near future as well.  Looking forward to starting this one up!


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2005)

Okay, cool. I'll get her done ASAP.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Sep 30, 2005)

*Drowned Hero*

Working out Character with GM.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 1, 2005)

Kadramis

1st Level Rankan Godsworn

Background: Rankan Nomad
Age: 25 (Updated to fit backstory I'm working on)
Height: 5’11”
Weight: 160
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue
Class: Godsworn
Level: 1
Deity: Heqt

Statistics:

STR: 15 (+2)
DEX: 12 (+1)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 13 (+1)
CHA: 11 (0)

Hit Points: 10 (+2 CON) = 12

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +3 (base +1, CON +2)
Reflex: +2 (base +1, DEX +1)
Will: +2 (base +1, WIS +1)

Armor Class: 15 (Base 10 + 4 Armor (Scale mail) + 1 DEX)

Base Speed: 20 (30 w/o armor)

Base Attack Bonus: +3 (+1 Godsworn +2 STR)

Weapons/attacks: 
Rankan Cavalry Sword (treat as Bastard Sword --wields two-handed as martial weapon)

Skills (16 points to start):
CLASS SKILLS
Craft (trapmaking) (Int) +2 (Level 1)
Diplomacy (Cha) +1 (Level 1)(Deleted to get skill point for Sanctan language)
Handle Animal  (Cha) +1 (Level 1)
Intimidate (Cha) +1 (Level 1)
Knowledge (religion) (Int) +2 (Level 1)
Profession (hunter) (Wis) +2 (Level 1)
Ride (Dex) +2 (Level 1)
Sense Motive +5 (Skill Focus +3,  Level 2)
Swim (Str) +3 (Level 1)
Spot  (Wis) +6 (Nomad bonus class skill +2, Divine perception +2) (Level 1)
Survival (Wis) +4 (Nomad bonus class skill) +2 (Level 1)

NON-CLASS SKILLS
Listen (Wis) +2 (Level 0, Divine Perception +2)
Hide (Dex) +2 (Level 1)
Move Silently (Dex) +2 (Level 1)

Feats:
Skill Focus (Rankan) +3 on checks to one skill (TBD, probably Spot or Survival)
Tracking (Human Bonus Feat, Cultural)

Lesser Gift
Divine Perception: Keen senses, low-light vision, Spot/Listen CON bonus (+2)

Spells:
Known: Convert Light Wounds (Changes 1d8+1 dam from Lethal to non-Lethal)
Familiar: Bless


Languages:
Rankene
Speak Sanctan

Class Features: 
Nomad - You wander the world as a homeless vagabond, shunning the  
permanency of cities and villages for the freedom the road provides.

Bonus Skills (select 2 from the list as class skills with a +2 bonus  
when using them): Handle Animal, Hide, Knowledge (geography),  
knowledge (nature), Move Silently, Ride, Spot, Survival

Traits: Due to your nomadic nature, you are better able to traverse  
difficult terrain with speed and efficiency.  When traveling  
overland, you treat terrain type as one better than normal (treating  
trackless terrain as a road or trail, and a road or trail as a  
highway).  Any creatures traveling with you move at the same improved  
overland speed.

Equipment: (125sh to start)
Scale Mail (50) +4, 30 lbs, gauntlet on right hand
Bastard Sword (35) 1d8/1d10 19-20/x2 crit., 6lbs.
Dagger x2 (4) one is a fighting dagger, the other an animal skinning knife
Traveler’s Outfit (boots, wool breeches, belt, shirt, vest and cloak with hood)
Clay Jug (usually filled with wine) 9lbs
Several belt pouches containing: fish hooks, twine / string, thin metal wire (trapmaking equipment), needle, thread, whetstone, oil flask (for armor and weapon care) (5sh. total?)

Heirloom item: Rankan warpony with riding saddle (10) and saddle bags (4)

Total spent: 104
Wealth: 21sh.

Description and known background:
Any resident of Sanctuary can identify the Rankan blood of Kadramis in his elegant hooked nose, blondish hair and strong figure. But it is equally obvious to the trained eye that Kadramis is not comfortable in the city and is in fact, an outsider. Kadramis furtively glances at passers-by, avoiding eye contact and any physical touch. His skin is weathered and tanned like an outdoorsman, adding years to his appearance.  His clothing of faded yellow and black is that of a plains nomad, though with apparently recently acquired accessories such as a mailed gauntlet, iron shoulder armor and a vest of scale mail that are not the typical wear of the steppe riders. A frequent patron of the Vulgar Unicorn, Kadramis is also known as a healer for hire, who will provide curative rituals without asking any questions, provided he is paid well enough to purchase a fine bottle of wine for the night. He will usually select a dark corner of the tavern and drink until he is nearly in a stupor, sometimes muttering to himself and holding his head in his hands.  Despite his apparently genuine talents for healing, Kadramis is not known to frequent any temples, nor does he preach or wear any obvious faction symbols, so his true affiliations, background and motives are not well known (yet).

Kadramis is finalized. Updates are in red. Thanks so much Toric for your help in creating my character!


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 2, 2005)

If there's still room, I'd like to join. I haven't read any of the new material, but I have all of the old anthologies in my library. I have always loved the setting.

I just picked up the Player's Manual today. After I get a chance to digest it, I will come up with a character if you have room for me.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 2, 2005)

Eek! This weekend is looking busier than I expected. I will try to get her done on SUnday evening. If not complete by then, I will absolutely have her done by Wednesday. I'm really sorry for the delay.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 2, 2005)

Dracomeander, I certainly do have room for you.  Go ahead and come up with a character and post it here when you get it completed.

MummyKitty, I'll look over your character more closely shortly.  Initial scan looks good though.

Bobitron, no problem.  A couple of the characters are taking longer than normal because of the slow process of working out a character via e-mail.  No biggie.

I hope to start the game within the next week or so, provided everyone here has characters done by then.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 2, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain. Please re send the email to me.

I errased it by error.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 4, 2005)

Recruiting is now closed.  Current player list is as follows:
Bobitron - female Caronnese Assassin
bkmanis - male Wrigglie Survivor
MummyKitty - male Rankan Godsworn
Drowned Hero - ???
Dracomeander - ???
Maddmic - ???

I'm currently working with Drowned Hero behind the scenes to get his character done.

Also, I believe Maddmic is going to throw his hat into the ring and take the sixth spot.

Dracomeander, are you still planning to play?

MummyKitty, your character looks good.  One minor change though.  Cure Light Wounds is called Convert Light Wounds in Thieves' World.  Basically there is no Cure Light Wounds.  Convert Light Wounds converts 1d8+1 points of lethal damage to non-lethal at first level, meaning that damage heals faster because of conversion from lethal to non-lethal.  Go ahead and make that change on the character sheet and you should be good to go.

Everyone - I plan to start this game by around Thursday or Friday of this week so I hope to have all the characters completed by then.  Maddmic should have his done on Wednesday.  Bob, I assume you are still working on yours?

I've created a thread in the Rogues Gallery.  Please copy your completed characters here.

Looking forward to getting this going!


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 4, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Everyone - I plan to start this game by around Thursday or Friday of this week so I hope to have all the characters completed by then.  Maddmic should have his done on Wednesday.  Bob, I assume you are still working on yours?




All good, Toric! I am still working on her, I'll have her ready for your red pen on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm definitely planning to play. Just being delayed as I am also creating characters for a couple of games I'm running at the local convention this weekend.

I've got the beginnings of a Wrigglie Initiate on my notepad, but I've got a couple of questions.

The last book of the anthologies I read was Aftermath. How far after that is the time line set?

Also, all the spellcasting or ritual casting classes mention receiving bonus spells due to high casting attributes, but I can't find any other reference to determine how they are supposed to be handled. Are they bonus Known or Familiar? They can't be bonus castings as that is determined by how often the character wants to pay the price for casting.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 4, 2005)

Dracomeander, I believe that the timeline has advanced about 50 years since the first series of books.  Drowned Hero is also working on an Initiate with me via e-mail (he doesn't have the book).  I am not opposed to having two Initiates but thought I would let you know just in case.  As for bonus spells based on high ability scores, my take is that they would add additional known spells.  So a bonus of 1 additional first level spell would be a bonus known 1st level spell.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 6, 2005)

Updated my characte above in post #14. I'm not sure if that background works for you, Toric, let me know. Also, I'm stuck on this 100 sh for an hierloom item. There is nothing I really need. Can I spend it on some poison or jewelry?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 6, 2005)

Sure Bob, spend it on anything you like.  Poison or jewelry sounds fine.  Initial scan of your character looks good and your background works fine.  Feel free to post the character to the Rogues Gallery thread and if there are any problems I'll let you know after a more thorough scan.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 6, 2005)

Alas, due to my current commitments, I think I'm going to have to turn down this game.  Sorry all.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 6, 2005)

Posted my character in the Rogues' Gallery.

Toric,
If you have any questions or just want to flesh out a few details, my email is dracomeander (at) msn (dot) com.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 6, 2005)

Bobitron, where do you get the cool pictures you post with your characters?  Just out of curiousity...


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a folder with probably a thousand pieces of art that works well as character portraits. That one is from _Pirates of the Spanish Main_, I think.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 8, 2005)

Look for the start of this game sometime over the weekend.  We'll be going ahead with just four players as Maddmic has bowed out and I haven't heard back from Drowned Hero in several days.

Bobitron, if you want to post your character in the Rogues Gallery thread, that would be cool.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 8, 2005)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Bobitron, if you want to post your character in the Rogues Gallery thread, that would be cool.




I think that's the third time you've reminded me and I've fogotten. Sorry. I'll get her in later today.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 8, 2005)

Okay, she's in the RG. I'm still considering what to buy with that 100gp, but Ill work it out soon.

Poison seems hella overpriced. How is it that a potion of Cause Light Wounds does 1d8+1 damage straight to hitpoints is like 50gp, but a poison that causes a few points on Con loss and allows a low DC save is 100gp?

I don't have my books, so those prices are probably wrong, but do you know what I mean?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay folks, the IC thread has been posted here.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 11, 2005)

Finally got the Player's Guide yesterday.  Good to find that my concept for the character will work with the extra info I learned.  This is going to be fun!!


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll get a post up tomorrow, need to spend some time with my girl tonight after a tough time at work.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 12, 2005)

After reading MummyKitty's post, I wanted to ask what tense you would prefer the writing to be done in, Toric. I haven't done 1st person before in a pbp, but I know it could get tricky to read mixing 3rd and 1st person.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 12, 2005)

I didn't mean to cause any confusion-- my first person opening was totally experimental for me.  I'm not sure myself if it will work over the course of the adventure, but if it isn't obvious I was trying to give a little "film noir" feel which I think is appropriate for the setting.  However, my writing is a bit rusty at the moment... one of the reasons I am doing PbP is to polish up my skills and practice.

Anyone else have apprehensions about this approach?  I don't necessarily think it would be bad for people to use different tenses (I've seen it done in many books) but, I do agree that it could be a bit tricky... Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 12, 2005)

I figure that the more familiar 3rd person perspective would probably be best, just for the sake of continuity and ease of reading.  Your first post read very well, MummyKitty, so this is no knock on you.  But to make the thread as easy to read as possible and to prevent problems with those that might have a harder time writing in the 1st person, I suppose we should use 3rd person from here on out.  Mixing styles might work but I'm not sure I want to go that route.

Any other opinions?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 12, 2005)

Also, I am going to give everyone the ability to speak Sanctan for free.  If you've already bought it with skill points or Intelligence bonus points, go ahead and take that point back and spend it on another skill.  I don't want there to be a huge language barrier as it impedes the fun of the game to have one person say something and another have to translate it to the rest of the group.  So if you paid a skill point for Sanctan, spend that point on something else.  If you received Sanctan for free, take a free skill point.  That should put everyone on even footing.

This of course is not to say that you can't speak the other languages you know, just that I want everyone to have a common language.  Which brings up another point.  We should probably use different colors for the different languages, or at least the languages that are represented in the party.  Any ideas on what color should be what language?


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 12, 2005)

I would prefer third, as I suck at 1st person.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 13, 2005)

Toric, I'll go with what you suggest-- third person-- as it's your game.  As I mentioned, it was just an experiment as I wanted to try something different. No offense taken, I'm always open to commentary on my posts.  

I spent one of my skill points on Sanctan, so I'll put that back into one level of Diplomacy.

Thanks!


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 13, 2005)

As you can see from my first post, I have a tendancy to condense my narratives into compound complex sentences. If that gets to be a problem, let me know. I really need to learn how to simplify my speech patterns. And yes, that is actually the way I speak as well.  

Daeric will pick up Rankene spoken with his free skill point. It seems appropriate for his background to at least speak all the major languages of the city.


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 15, 2005)

I received Sanctan for free so I put the free point into Use Rope.

bkmanis


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 17, 2005)

Toric, I'm a little confused about how much I can see with low light vision.  It makes sense that it would be pretty dark in here with the lights out, are the lightening flashed all that are allowing us to see?  Would I be able to see the injured guy on the floor?  Does it seem like the thugs can see in the dark?  Thanks.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 18, 2005)

The lightning flashes are all that is really allowing you all to see.  Daeric can see the merchant lying on the floor.  Assume that everything within five feet is cloaked in dark shadows but visible enough to make out general details.  Everything beyond five feet is nearly impossible to see except for when the lightning flashes, which are occurring rapidly.  As for combat, I am applying a -2 to hit penalty (instead of -4) due to darkness brightened by lightning flashes.  Hope that answers your question.

I will get a new post in the IC thread up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 18, 2005)

Sounds good, thanks for the clarification!  Since I can't clearly see the wounded guy, I'm going to keep fighting my thug...


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 23, 2005)

Oops, Dracomeander, I started my post this afternoon, before you had posted, and then finished it now without checking to see if any new posts were made.  So, it's a little out of sequence.  Anyway... sorry about that.  It's meant to share Kadramis's semi-drunken frustration with the situation....


----------



## Lars Wodensson (Nov 2, 2005)

*Request to join game in progress*

I got an e-mail from one of the other players I met on the Thieves' World Yahoo Group who told me you might have an opening. I have two players I created before I joined this site, but I don't know if they will fit in with your current group, or meet what you are needing for the next stage of the adventure. 
What I have is an Ilsigi Godsworn whose background is Entrepreneur (he is a stonemason/architect) His god is Siveni, and his goal is to rebuild the temple to her in Sanctuary. 
The other character is a Nisibisi Assassin with Dyareelan Cultist as his background. Now instead of killing for the bloody hand, he kills for his own profit and tries to bury his sordid past. 

I know you already have a Godsworn and a Assassin character in the group, so I can come up with something else pretty quick if needed that will fit the storyline better. 
Just let me know , and also if you have a particular cahracter class/background in mind. I'm flexible. 
Thanks,
Lars


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Lars!  I have replied to your e-mail.  Looking forward to seeing your character.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 4, 2005)

One um hint on character selection, Lars. Kadramis is a follower of Heqt...


----------



## Lars Wodensson (Nov 5, 2005)

*New Character*

Name: Derleth Verkan
1st level Wrigglie Ranger
background: Soldier 
Age: 32
Height 5'8"
Weight: 155 lbs
Hair: dark blond
Eyes: grayish blue
deity: Sostreia, Lady of the Underworld
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int:12 (+1)
Wis:12 (+1)
Cha:8 (-1) 

Hit Points: 10

Fortitude: +4
Reflex:     +5
Will:        +2

Armor Class: 16
Base Speed: 30
Attack bonus :+3 melee, +4 Ranged
Feats: Maze Savvy, Track, Manhunter
Languages: speaks Sanctan, Rankene, Ilsigi, read/write Rankene
Special Abilities: Ranger's favored environment: Underground +2 bonus on checks to Hide, Listen, Move Silent, Search, Spot, and Survival when in this environment. 
Armor Check penalty reduced by 1 and +1 Max Dex bonus (due to Soldier background)
Skills:   ranks/bonus modifiers
Climb    1 +2                
Disable device 2 +1
Gamble  1 +1
Gather Information 2 -1
Hide      3 +3
Ride      1  +3
Knowledge:local 4 +1
Knowledge: dungeons 1 +1
listen       2 +1
Move Silently   4 +3
open lock        1 +3
search       3 +1
sense motive 1 +1
spot             3+1
survival         1
swim    1 +2
use rope  1 +3
read Rankene    1
speak Ilsigi       1

Weapons:
Longsword d8  crit 19-20 x2    15 sh
Light Crossbow 1d8 crit 19-20 x2  and 20 bolts (heirloom no cost)
Daggers (2) d4 crit 19-20 x2 4 sh

Armor: studded leather +3 to AC  25 sh

Equipment:
Thieves tools 30 sh
Silk rope and grapple 100 ft 21 sh
5 rope pitons and hammer 1 sh
bullseye lantern and oil flask  12 sh
travellers outfit (black) 1 sh 
2 belt pouches 2 sh
flint & steel 1 sh 
chalk 1 pd
Briar wood pipe and tamper 1 sh
Bone Dice (hand made)  

money left: 13 shabooze 15 padpols

Derleth is a mercenary/bounty hunter  Ranger hired by the Town Guard and the Magistrate from time to time for special assignments deemed too sensitive or too difficult for the regular guards and to track down criminals who have eluded the Sharda and the Guard.
He was born and raised in Sanctuary by an Ilsigi Father, who was a soldier and taught him to use his weapons and a Rankan Mother who taught him to speak and read Rankene. His specialty is infiltrating tunnels, dungeons and caverns, but also in tracking down evaders of the law wherever they may try to hide within or outside the city walls. He has long sinewy muscled arms and legs and a lean frame. His dirty blond hair is cropped short and he has a light brown mustache and goatee. His gray-blue eyes fix those he looks at with a piercing gaze, as if looking right through them. He typically wears a black or gray tunic with black leather pants and black studded leather armor. A black wool cloak when needed rounds out his attire when cold or rainy outside. His mannerisms are gruff and taciturn. His humor dark. 
When not working he likes to drink and gamble and occasionaly partake of a little krrf now and then which he smokes in a pipe.  His favorite activity is the exploring of new, unknown tunnels, and caves which he does on the job and off. He is single and has no children.(that he knows of or claims anyway) He frequents the Aphrodisia House occasionaly, when he has enough shabooze for services rendered.

I put revisions in red. I swapped out Intimidate for Ride skill as an afterthough, and because the -1 from Cha pretty well negates the skill rank.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2005)

I've been out of town since Friday so just now had time to get online and check the boards.

Lars, I'll look over your character today and make sure everything looks good.

Everyone, I'll get a new post up soon in the IC thread.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 9, 2005)

Lars, on my initial scan of your character, I noticed you've spent 38 points on attributes.  Total point buy for this game is 30 points so you are over by quite a bit.  Go ahead and correct that and make the appropriate changes to skills, saves and anything else affected by attribute bonuses.  Just dropping Strength and Dexterity by 1 each will save you 5 points and leave the attribute bonuses the same (+2 and +3 respectively).  You would still have to trim 3 points somewhere else however.

Everyone, I'll have a new post up shortly.  I want to work Lars in right away and I should be able to do that by having him already at the Vulgar Unicorn waiting for you all as the town guard representative on your team.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 9, 2005)

Jim, I also was wondering if you mind if we split up.  I'm fine staying with the group if that would be better.  Also for creating NPC contacts, can we also use the 30 point buy for attributes or are they on a different scale? I was going to create a preistess contact for Kadramis. Or do you want to create all NPCs based on our background concepts?


----------



## Lars Wodensson (Nov 9, 2005)

*Character revisions*

OK, maybe I am not understanding this point buy system for attributes. I will lower Str and Dex 1 each, but I don't understand how that eliminates 5 points. What else can I reduce to get rid of the other 3 points?  Can you clarify this for me, because this is new to me since I have never done play by post games. 
Also I was thinking about changing from heavy crossbow to light crossbow, just on the basis that it takes a full round to re-load the thing every time. I like the damage the heavy inflicts  but on further thought maybe it's impractical. Also I was thinking I might move some skill points around, taking 1 each from spot and search and adding to Local knowledge to reflect the fact that he has lived in Sanctuary his whole life. Let me know what you think. 

Thanks for your help. 

Lars


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 9, 2005)

Lars, there's a site called invisiblecastle.com that has a little tool to help with the point buy system.  You can enter the number of points and adjust your attributes as you like, and the page will keep track of what you've spent.  Check it out, it may help:

http://invisiblecastle.com/statgen.py?a=buy


----------



## Lars Wodensson (Nov 9, 2005)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks MummyKitty, the site link was a big help. Good to see I'm not the only insomniac tonight. Can't wait to get started in the game. I've been trying to come up with some more backstory for Derleth, but it's slow going. I like to make my characters as in depth as possible. Guess it's the writer in me. 

Lars


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 11, 2005)

Lars, your character looks good now.

I've made a new post in the IC thread and introduced Derleth to the game.  Took a little longer than I had planned but I should be back to roughly every other day posting now.

As for splitting the group up, I have no problem with that if that is what everyone wants to do.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 11, 2005)

Jim how about NPC contacts? Do you want to create them based on our concepts, or should we create them jointly?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 13, 2005)

The one contact you've created is fine, MK.  It fits with the background created for Kadramis.  If stats become necessary, I'll create them.  Further NPCs should probably be solely created by me.  

Also, I need to apologize to you, MK.  I neglected to closely read the last line of your second to last post in the IC thread, where you had Kadramis go off on his own.  I'll have a post up sometime this weekend dealing with his discussion with his contact.

I'll have a new post up sometime this weekend.  The rest of you should feel free to respond (or not) to Derleth before then.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry if I went too far, I wanted to get more background for my character out there.  Of course, if anything here doesn't fit or you don't like it, we can strike it from the record.  I'd be happy to collaborate more.... let me know.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 17, 2005)

MK -- No, I'm fine with the NPC (Rechal) as created so far.  If she needs a full character sheet in the future for any reason, I'll create it.  Otherwise, I'm fine with her an an NPC and a contact for Kadramis.


----------



## red shadow (Nov 21, 2005)

*room for another player?*

Hi everyone!
I just discovered you were running this campaign in Thieves World D20 and wonder if you still have room for another player? I used to play a lot RPG several years ago and I'm eager to try it again with a play by post.

I'm French so I discovered the TW novels a few years ago, since they were not translated or sold here, and I'm still in the process of reading the first series, but I managed to get a pdf copy of TW D20 RPG and find it great!

I hope you will somehow manage to squeeze my character in. I already designed one but I understood you use specific rules for creation and anyway, if you're OK to take me on, we should discuss the class and background so it sticks with the other characters...

Willing to read from you soon, and hope it will be "yes"!   

Thanks and cheers


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm having a some computer issues at home. I'll do my best to keep up at work, but until I get the issue resolved I have no access to the site from home.

Also, a bump for red shadow.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 30, 2005)

I noticed that red shadow had posted interest in the game a number of days ago and planned to come back and respond but unfortunately I forgot to do so.

At any rate, the adventure is full.  red shadow, I would be happy to add you as an alternate in the event someone drops the game but as of right now, I don't want to go above 5 players.  Thanks for the interest!


----------



## red shadow (Dec 7, 2005)

*OK to be the alternate*

Hi Toric, thanks for your answer, it's never too late!   I understand quite well that it's already difficult to run such a game with five players and you don't want to add another one for the time being. Anyway, I'll be very glad to join you in case one of the player goes missing or is unable to continue this adventure. Meanwhile, I'll be reading your posts with intersest. Please keep me posted (my email: lbanguet@hotmail.com) in case you need a replacement or even if one of you starts another campaign!
Thanks and froggin' good luck to all of you!


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 8, 2005)

Red Shadow, I am starting another TW PBP campaign (this one set in the classic era), but it filled way faster than I thought, and I had forgotten about your post.  If anyone drops out of that one you can be an alternate for sure.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm going to have to cut out a few games from my list (my veeeerry long list). It has been getting really busy at work and I'm afraid I have much less time to post than normal. I hope you all can survive Santuary without an assassin at your back (    ).

Sorry to bail on you, Toric. No hard feelings, eh? I'll see you elsewhere. 

To comment on the quality of play so far, it has been really solid. LOTS of good writing, both from Toric and each of our players.

Good luck!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 9, 2005)

No hard feelings at all, Bobitron.  If you decide you'd like to return in the future, don't hesitate to ask!  I'd be willing to go above five PCs in order to add you back in.

red shadow, that opens up a spot for you.  I am also dropping an e-mail to the address you provided to let you know to come back here.  If you are still interested in playing, start working on a character and post it here for approval when finished.  After I approve it, you can post it up in the Rogues Gallery thread.

With this character, as far as background is concerned and working the character into the current storyline, I figure that he or she will be a person held in Sanctuary's jail system for committing a petty crime.  He or she will be offered freedom in exchange for helping the current group investigate the death of Erilissi.

Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## red shadow (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Toric, here's the character I designed. I chose a Fighter (wonder why, it's a class I never played in so many years of AD&D!) from Aurvesh, but who relies more on his agility and wits than brute force (I thought it was more in line with Sanctuary and TW urban adventures. Besides, it offers more depth to a character). I've already thought of his background, history and personality though I didn't have time to write it down. If this one is OK with you, I'll add it soon.
If you think that our party already has enough firepower and that it would need another class, I have thought of a Savant/performer. An assassin (nisibisi?) or a thief may also suit you, but I don't really feel in the mood for one of those. Let me know what you think of it anyway!


Jalil Ashvan

Culture: Aurveshan
Background: Prizefighter

Class: Fighter
Level: 1

Size: Medium
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Height: 5’ 8”
Weight: 180 lbs.
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Black 


Str: 13 (+1)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 10 (0)
Cha: 9 (0)

Reputation: 0

HP: 12

Massive Damage Threshold: 14 (natural) + 4 (armor) = 18

AC: 13 natural (+3 dex) + 4 armor bonus = 17  (+ 2 versus any one opponent = 19) 
Initiative: +3

Saving Throws: 
FORT: +4 (+2 base, +2 Con)
REFLEX: +3 (+0 base, +3 Dex)
WILL: 0 (0 base, +2 ethnicity bonus against enchantment spells and effects)

Base Attack: +1
Melee: +2 (+4 when using light weapon, due to weapon finesse feat granting Dex bonus to attack)
Ranged: +3

Special Abilities:
+1 AC vs.1 opponent while in light armor (prizefighter background feat)
- 2 penalty check against anyone trying to use sense motive against him (unemotional ethnic trait)

Feats:
Endurance (Cultural bonus feat)
Dodge (1st level feat)
Weapon Finesse (fighter bonus feat)


Skills:

Bluff (Cha, CC) +2 (2 ranks)
Climb (Str) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Str)
Intimidate (Cha) +4 (4 ranks)
Jump (Str) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Str)
Sense Motive (Wis, CC) +2 (2 ranks, 0 Wis)
Spot (Wis) +4 (2 ranks, + 2 background bonus, 0 Wis)
Tumble (Dex) +7 (2 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 background bonus)

Languages:
Aurveshan (S)
Trade Tongue (S)
Rankene (S) (learnt from his masters and the instructors in the arena where he was forced to fight when sold as a slave)

Wealth: 11 sh, 14 pd

Gear:
Chain Shirt (25 lbs) (+4 AC bonus, -2 penalty)
Short Sword (2lbs) (1d6, 19-20/x2)
Handaxe (3 lbs) (1d6, x3)
Throwing Axe (2 lbs) (1d6, x2, 10 ft.)
Ilbarsi fightning knife (treat as kukri ???, 1d4, 18-20, x2) 2lbs 
Dagger (1 lbs) (1d4, 19-20, x2)
Waterskin (4 lbs)
Whetstone (1 lbs)
Oil (for weapons) (1 lbs)
Traveler's Outfit (5 lbs)
Backpack (2 lbs)

Total Weight Carried: 48 lbs (light load)

Background and history to come soon...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 12, 2005)

red shadow, your character looks good.  When you write up a background/history, keep in mind that when your character is introduced, it will be as a person convicted (or maybe only charged) with a petty crime of some sort (your choice for background purposes).  He will have been ordered to assist the rest of the group in finding the killer of Erilissi in order to clear his own name.

Oh, and did you choose an "heirloom" item?  I allowed everyone to choose one item valued at up to 100 sh that could be considered an heirloom item, maybe something acquired from family or something acquired for performing some service, etc.

Everyone else, are you all still with me?  Only bkmanis/Carvar has posted in the last week.  I know the game pace had been slow but I had hoped to pick it up to at least two posts per week.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm still here... my character is following Derleth's lead for the most part at this point.


----------



## red shadow (Dec 15, 2005)

*Jalil (character complete with history, personality and heirloom)*

Jalil Ashvan

Culture: Aurveshan
Background: Prizefighter

Class: Fighter
Level: 1

Size: Medium
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Height: 5’ 8”
Weight: 180 lbs.
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Black 


Str: 13 (+1)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 10 (0)
Cha: 9 (0)

Reputation: 0

HP: 12

Massive Damage Threshold: 14 (natural) + 4 (armor) = 18

AC: 13 natural (+3 dex) + 4 armor bonus = 17 (+ 2 versus any one opponent = 19) 
Initiative: +3

Saving Throws: 
FORT: +4 (+2 base, +2 Con)
REFLEX: +3 (+0 base, +3 Dex)
WILL: 0 (0 base, +2 ethnicity bonus against enchantment spells and effects)

Base Attack: +1
Melee: +2 (+4 when using light weapon, due to weapon finesse feat granting Dex bonus to attack)
Ranged: +3

Special Abilities:
+1 AC vs.1 opponent while in light armor (prizefighter background feat)
- 2 penalty check against anyone trying to use sense motive against him (unemotional ethnic trait)

Feats:
Endurance (Cultural bonus feat)
Dodge (1st level feat)
Weapon Finesse (fighter bonus feat)


Skills:

Bluff (Cha, CC) +2 (2 ranks)
Climb (Str) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Str)
Intimidate (Cha) +4 (4 ranks)
Jump (Str) +3 (2 ranks, +1 Str)
Sense Motive (Wis, CC) +2 (2 ranks, 0 Wis)
Spot (Wis) +4 (2 ranks, + 2 background bonus, 0 Wis)
Tumble (Dex) +7 (2 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 background bonus)

Languages:
Aurveshan (S)
Trade Tongue (S)
Rankene (S) (learnt from his masters and the instructors in the arena where he was forced to fight when sold as a slave)

Wealth: 11 sh, 14 pd

Gear:
Composite shortbow (+20 arrows)
Short Sword (2lbs) (1d6, 19-20/x2)
Handaxe (3 lbs) (1d6, x3)
Throwing Axe (2 lbs) (1d6, x2, 10 ft.)
Ilbarsi fightning knife (treat as kukri ???, 1d4, 18-20, x2) 2lbs 
Dagger (1 lbs) (1d4, 19-20, x2)
Waterskin (4 lbs)
Whetstone (1 lbs)
Oil (for weapons) (1 lbs)
Traveler's Outfit (5 lbs)
Backpack (2 lbs)

Heirloom item: Chain Shirt (25 lbs) (+4 AC bonus, -2 penalty)

Total Weight Carried: 48 lbs (light load)

History:
Jalil was born in a very poor family of Aurveshan peasants, so poor his parents had to sell him, their elder son, to be able to earn food for the other children. So, when he was only 13, Jalil had to go and work for a (in)famous Rankene gladiator owner. For several years on, he had to cope with the dirtiest tasks in the arena (picking up dead bodies, cleaning of every kind), considered and treated as a slave though he was not really one. During those years, he had to learn to avoid being bullied, beaten or raped and he quickly developed a skill for keeping out of trouble, and when not possible, to fight back as hard as possible. Worse than the prisoners sentenced to fight in the arena were the gladiators who chose to fight for money or for fun. Most of those were perverted Rankene, like the noble who ran the arena and enjoyed the blood and gore of the fights, as well as some young boys’ company. Fortunately for Jalil, his quickness and wits earned him the friendship of an old Ilsigi prisoner, a seasoned gladiator who took him under his protection and taught him how to fight. More than that, he taught Jalil how to fight accordingly to his skills and abilities. The first lesson was that when you fight, you don’t fight for fun but to save your life. And life is worth every trick or hit, however dirty it can be. Jalil never forgot that, and although he’s rather kind and doesn’t like violence, when forced to fight, he fights quick, fierce and pityless. 
Jalil managed to live that way till recently, until the night he learnt from other gladiators that his crazy “owner”, having learnt the bonds between him and the Ilsigi fighter, Hambro, had scheduled a fight to death in the arena between the two of them. Not willing to know the outcome of this fight, and suspecting that Hambro may well decide to cheat and let Jalil kill him, Jalil decided that the only thing to do was to escape. He did that with the precision and ruthlessness Hambro had taught him: the following night, after strangling a guard with a chain, he slipped into the owner’s quarter and, as coldblooded as ever, he cut his throat open and watched him die. He stole a good load of money, as well as the best chain shirt he could find and a few of his favourite weapons, and then rode away. With a few shabooz, he managed to buy a trip with a caravan down to Sanctuary to put as much distance as possible between him and his murders. He arrived in sanctuary just a few days ago but somehow managed to get himself into trouble. That happened when a man, Rankene by birth and arrogance, openly insulted him after bumping into him in the streets with one of his bodyguards. It was one of the rare occasions where Jalil lost his temper, and without thinking he drew his axe and ilbarsi knife to cleanse the offence. After getting rid of the bodyguard, he would certainly have killed the Rankene if it was not for the watchmen who arrived and arrested him after they were able to make him come back to his senses… 

Personality:
The most striking features about Jalil is that he's quiet, very very quiet. He seldom speaks and does so only for important matters and with as few words as possible. He always remembers Hambro's words: "I've often been in trouble for having spoken, but never was sorry for keeping my mouth shut". His behaviour matches this. When not busy with a task of some kind, he remains still, only the movement of his iron grey eyes showing that he's still alive. He learnt that it was the best way to remain out of trouble and, if need be, to benefit from surprise. Though he still looks like a kid, this behaviour, along with his chain shirt, fighting gear and trained muscles, can make him look dreadful. But even if he's trained to fight and is ready to kill, Jalil is not at all a born-killer. Keeping to the Aurveshan tradition, he's very respectful and rather kind and generous, especially towards the weak and the children. One of the few thing that can make him lose his temper is seeing a kid being beaten or abused, probably because he himself suffered from such things when young.
As quiet as he can be, he can also use intimidation, a skill he was forced to develop to survive among murderers and gladiators, when it serves his purpose. He knows that the best way to win a fight is to avoid it, wether by making your opponent retreat in fear or wait for a more favorable opportunity. For Jalil can also be very patient. He could bear insults or abuse for several weeks without complaining, but only to avenge more efficiently later... and that can be quite a surprise to some.
As such, Jalil often relies on his show of weapons and armor; as well as a mean demeanor, to deter opponents or thieves who could think his boyish face and small size make him an easy prey.
When sitting still, he spends a lot of time sharpening his weapons with whetstones and oil, a task he's familiar with since he was in charge of  the gladiators weapons.
Due to his history, Jalil is strongly prejudiced against Ranke and his people, whom he finds arrogant and decadent. But he doesn't hate them and is open-minded enough not to judge all by the same standards.


Description:
Not very tall or square, Jalil can seem rather "light" for a trained fighter. But looks is deceiving. All bones, sinews and nerves, Jalil agility and wits make up for his muscles and, in the blink of an eye, he can change from a contemplative youth sitting on a tavern's bench to a warrior in fighting stance wielding a handaxe and wicked Ilbarsi fighting knife. Sometimes he tries to look as mean as possible to keep troublemakers away, but in more peaceful conditions, he can also play on his boyish looks and small size to go unnoticed.
Jalil keeps his raven black hair gladiator style: very short and well kept so no opponent can grab him by the hair during a fight. Above his high cheekbones, his iron grey eyes often seem to be lost in dreams, as if he was looking to another world, but suddenly can shine with a deadly and intimidating gaze if need be.
He's got the typical features of Aurveshans, with a sallow skin, small flat nose and pointed chin.


----------



## red shadow (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Toric, I posted my completed character (with heirloom and background/history). Have a look at it and if you're OK, I'll post it in the definitive character section and wait for you to find a way to introduce Jalil into the story.


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 17, 2005)

Still here. Just had some family emergencies keeping away from the computer.

Hopefully things are settled now, and I can get back to a regular posting schedule.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 17, 2005)

Not a problem, Draco.

red shadow, your character looks fine.  Go ahead and post him in the Rogues Gallery thread.  I'll work on getting you into the game shortly.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 22, 2005)

red shadow, I'll get you into the game as soon as the current encounter is over.


----------



## red shadow (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm ready, Toric, and very impatient to start! Though maybe it's better for Jalil if the others take care of this ugly ape thing by themselves?


----------

